

Ask HN: Where can I get cheap die cut business cards? - indexzero

So time and again I decide that I need business cards for something (myself, a business, a friend asks me where to get them).<p>Most of the time, I use Vista Print. It's standard, cheap, and gets the job done for most run of the mill needs.<p>Currently, I have a vector based logo that I would like to have cut out of each business card, showing that negative space. I've been searching around for a place that will make these business cards, but I haven't found a printer that will do it, let alone a place that will do it cheaply.<p>Has anyone had business cards made like this? And if so, where and how much?
======
covercash
A friend of mine pointed me to this article when I was curious about die cut
cards in the past:

[http://printedproof.com/printing/how-and-where-to-create-
die...](http://printedproof.com/printing/how-and-where-to-create-die-cut-
business-cards/)

I never actually ordered them, but hopefully the article will help.

